# May becoming a horse owner.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

A first time horse owner too! 

About 3/4 of a mile up the road is a pasture with a pretty paint horse. Not sure how old it is but I think they've had it about 5 to 7 years. We occasionally walk by the pasture for exercise and if the horse is nearby my duaghters always pet it and feed it green grass. 

It's quit shy and needs a lot of grooming and shawed. It's not taken care of very well. Well yesterday I ran into the people who own it and asked what they would take for it. The woman thought for a second and said "Hmmm, hundred dollars". The man said "Naw, we'll just let you have it so we don't have to mess with it anymore". So I might be getting a free horse or a very cheap one at least. 

Although I'm from the country, I've never owned a horse before. I use to ride one often that belonged to my Uncle who lived next door when I was growing up. But I've never taken care of one, so I might be asking for help from you all. And it's been probably 30 years since I've even been on a horse.

Also, the horse has never been broke to ride. So I will have to have it trainned too. That'll probably cost some money! 

I haven't told my daughters about it yet. They've been wanting me to buy it for quit some time. They will be surprized when they find out about it. 

So help me out all you can, I'll be full of questions as time goes by!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yup, training is expensive a decent trainer will charge _at least_ $500 a month (including board) and it takes an absolute minimum of 90 days to just get a horse started on the basics. 

I suggest you take the money you would have put into training and buy an older well trained trail horse that's been there, done that. I'm not trying to rain on your parade but I've seen the scenario you're describing for 30+ years and it rarely works out well.


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

Been training and had horses most of my life have to agree with Irish Pixie. While your intentions are good, you don't want to risk your or your children's safety.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you have someone you know that knows horses and can go look at it? If it is shy/spooky it could be dangerous for your children to be around. Horses are so big it is very easy for them to hurt you without meaning to. Even if it's safe on the ground, green horses, even when started under saddle by someone else, are not reliable.

I know you and your kids have a sort of emotional attachment to this horse but I also think you would be better off finding a calm older broke horse to start out with since you guys know nothing about horses. You will have a lot more fun with a horse like that. You'd be able to relax a little and not worry so much about someone getting hurt.

Also really not trying to be a downer, but I know I am  sorry. 

Maybe you will get the horse trained and it will work out fine, what do I know. But you need to be willing to spend the money to do that for the safety of your children and yourself. A free horse can turn out to be very costly in more ways than one.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's how I got a hip injury that laid me up.

Not having good riding skills, getting a nag horse,that looked pretty, and not spending enough on a good trainer.

I wont do that again.

Good luck!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you have a pasture set up? You'll need at least a lean-to, pretty easy to build.

Horses don't like being alone. Wonder if you could find an older, been there-done that type horse to keep her company.

You will be better off to send her to a trainer for sure, or fnd one who will work with her at your house and teach YOU guys, too. Don't forget to have a vet and a farrier lined up.

Find out what she is eating now, if they have her on a grain you will need to use the same thing but I would wean her off if she is on grain, she most likely doesn't need it with the grass growing like mad.

Get in the pasture with her, make sure she is OK with having her feet handled, being groomed, etc. Make a point out of touching her ears and face. If she is so skittish she doesn't like her head handled, you will be in a world of hurt trying to train her.

It can be done, but you must make sure she has a good heart under those pretty looks. How old do they think she is? Older horses become set in their ways and will be harder to train. The good news is, you guys are not strangers to her.


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

If you are thinking about buying a horse, please do not buy this horse. Things will not go well. Start by taking some lessons at a reputable stable (lessons that include basic horse care & management!) and then have a knowledgeable person help you buy an appropriate horse that you and your daughter can enjoy. 

As an aside, most horse owners do not appreciate when people pet & feed their horses over the fence. Please don't do that unless you have express permission. It's like going into someone's yard to play with their dog.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I ditto almost everything else said on the thread. 

If you're wanting a pasture puff that your daughters can either feed and pet through the fence or under your close supervision then by all means, get the horse. 

If you're wanting a horse y'all can ride, SAFELY, then look elsewhere. 

And yeah, not cool on feeding someone else's horse through the fence without permission. You could accidentally give the horse something he wasn't supposed to have and make him ill or, God forbid, your daughters could be bitten or otherwise injured. 
Although these people sound like they wouldn't care either way, responsible owners would.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I often see in these forums that a horse doesn't do well alone....that it needs a buddy. Perhaps if it's a pasture ornament (which isn't fair for ANY equine), but I've had single mounts who have roamed the acreage and done just fine. Of course, they had a job 'cause I rode/ride them a lot.

If I knew you, knew you and your daughter's personalities, I could better answer your questions. Sometimes things like this work out well, sometimes they don't.

The horse has been neglected, not used. I'd bet it would take more time than usual to earn his trust. It's not going to happen over-night. Once you earn their trust, they'll do just about anything for you.

Eventually, you're gonna need 2 horses so you and daughter can ride together. Just a thought here....why not get a 'been there, done that' mount for you to learn to ride on and get the freebee mount as a project. Perhaps an equine friend who knows what s/he's doing can help you and daughter. You can take your time gaining freebee's trust and he can watch what the experienced horse is doing. You never know, but freebee just might turn into a great trail horse.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep I've taken all the warnings in consideration long before I even mentioned it here on board. And I know it might be kind of tricky. Rogo has got some good information and I have thought about having my daughters feed and groom the horse for a long while before I get it trainned. If it doesn't work out then maybe we might at least get a colt out of her. 

I do have a cuz who trains horses so he might give me a big discount, especially if I keep it bordered up and he comes over to do the trainning. He might bring a horse of his own to train it with. I don't know just what all his technique is but I have seen him have two horses tied up together side by side as one of his trainning methods. I can also remember seeing horses with sacks of feed riding on top of saddles when he's saddle breaking them. 

Also to mention, the horse has been all along for the last 2 or 3 years in the pasture/wooded land. I hunt on the property and several times while walking back to my vehicle the horse will come up to me. He'll get real close but he wont let me pet him. He'll follow me all the way back out of the woods up till I cross the fence. 

The people did have 2 more horses, making 3 altogether, but said 2 of the horses crossed the back fence on the other side of their property and started running with horses in another pasture and he just let the owner of that place have the 2 other horses. 

So my guess is the people bought the horses and soon tired of them very quick and just basically quit taking care of them. Except for dumping feed out to them cause the horse looks healthy other then needing some major grooming done. Needs it's hoof's trimmed very bad.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Trying to bite my tongue here.......and failing. Miserably.

WHY would you want to 'get a colt' out of this horse? Is there ANYTHING outstanding about her? Fantastic movement, great conformation, wonderful bloodlines, points or wins of any kind under her saddle? Oh wait... she's not broke to ride, not handled, not registered and will require a lot of money and time to become anything other than a four legged lawn mower.

If you think taking on this mare is going to be costly then you have no idea what it's going to be when you get her in foal and get a baby on the ground. Add in TWO sets of training fees, more feed for the mare, more vetting for the mare, stud fees.... a few years feeding and training this foal before you can even step foot in the saddle!

ANYONE breeding a horse needs to think long and hard about their reasons for doing so and should responsibly intend to own and care for the resulting foal for the rest of it's 20-30 year long life. The horse market is in the toilet and in some places, well broke registered horses are being given away. Now imagine the market for a young mutt horse with no skills? 

You seem to be a nice guy who tries his darnedest to make his girls happy but you, sir, really have no business getting this horse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Trying to bite my tongue here.......and failing. Miserably.
> 
> WHY would you want to 'get a colt' out of this horse? Is there ANYTHING outstanding about her? Fantastic movement, great conformation, wonderful bloodlines, points or wins of any kind under her saddle? Oh wait... she's not broke to ride, not handled, not registered and will require a lot of money and time to become anything other than a four legged lawn mower.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, RRR!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Personally, I think you need to slow down just a bit.

You've gone from "never owning a horse before" to "train her, haven't told the girls yet" to "at least get a colt out of her". Please, please, please slow down and listen. The horse market is crap. Even registered horses are being given away, most of the time grade untrained horses like the one you are looking at are practically worthless, except for those buying for meat. Any offspring produced out of this mare will probably not be worth anything but the low low price of meat. It's the stark cruel reality of where the horse market is right now.

Everyone here is trying to tell you that this mare WILL cost much, much MORE than buying a horse that already suits your needs. Training a horse doesn't always go as planned, some horses never come around and many horses never reach the stage where it would be safe for children.

Personally, if this horse won't even approach people, I wouldn't want my kids anywhere near it, nevertheless on it. It's fearful, knows no manners and has apparently been neglected for a long time. It is not a dog, you won't feed it and all of a sudden become a pack mate. It is a prey animal that will watch warily as you bring it food and if anything startles or spooks it, it will not hesitate to run you or your children over.

Horses are dangerous. Untrained, unsocialized horses are accidents waiting to happen, do you and your children have health insurance? 

Please, please, please start out with an older been there done it horse. For your kids safety. 

If your cousin is a horse trainer maybe he can cut you a deal on a good horse, instead of a deal on training a horse that may never suit your needs. Buy you an older gelding and learn to be a horse owner, before trying to be a horse trainer and breeder.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

You are still not comprehending how dangerous this situation is for your children. And you too btw since you know absolutely nothing about horses. 

Do you understand anything at all about horse body language or herd behavior and hierarchy? It sounds like you are dead set to plunge into this potential disaster no matter what, so you need to start learning. It's not enough to send the horse to someone else for training. You and your kids have a lot of learning to do before you understand how to safely handle an ungentled untrained horse. That horse can kill you without meaning to! A timid horse is an easily panicked horse. You need to know what every twitch, wiggle, glance, change of ear orientation and shift of weight means. And then know what to do about it. There is so much you need to know to be safe with this horse. You don't even know what you don't know, if that makes sense. If you aren't willing to take the time and effort for yourself and children to learn, then you are being irresponsible. How will you feel if one of your kids is disabled or killed by a spooky horse that people who know what the heck they are talking about told you not to fool with? Who will take care of your family if you are the one disabled or killed?

And you, who know nothing at all about horses, want a foal?? Future slaughter horse in the making if you don't learn what you are doing and quick.

Time to get busy 

Wouldn't it be so much easier to learn on a safe horse?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have 40+ years of horse experience, hands on in all aspects of the horse industry and this morning my 19 year old been there, done that TB mare spooked into me as I was turning her out and I whacked my head hard into the gate post. I'm OK (saw stars tho and neck is killing me) but anything can happen even with a well trained horse and I've owned her for over 12 years. 

Do you really want your children around a horse you can't even put your hands on?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I have thought about having my daughters feed and groom the horse for a long while before I get it trainned.


This statement alone shows how very little you know about how much danger you are planning to put your children in. 

Do not fall into the trap of ascribing human feelings/motivations to horses. "The nice horse would never hurt my kids, she's really not mean at all." Horses are prey animals. They panic easily and run when frightened. When the flight instinct kicks in their brain disengages. She doesn't have to be mean to hurt/kill someone. Picture 1500 pounds of scared horse trying to get away when the slightest little thing that you might not even notice freaks her out. 

And you plan to put your non-horse savy kids on the ground close to her? Underfoot to be stomped in a panic or trampled because they are between her and getting away??


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a little confused... you talk about "getting a colt" out of this horse... but you also refer to the horse as "him"... are we talking about a mare? gelding? STALLION?? 

I agree with just about everything that has been said here. Last year, in fact, I saw a situation play out just like this. I was the trainer. An acquaintance hired me to train 3 horses that he had bought for his wife and daughters. They had been allowed to roam free on his fenced in property (probably about 40 acres of pasture and woods) and basically fended for themselves. They had very little handling. They weren't afraid of people, but they were completely untrained. Just like you described, they would walk up to you without fear, but they did not like being touched, especially around their faces

I have been riding and working with horses for about 20 years, and it took me a few days just to get halters on these horses. I was eventually able to back all 3, but none of them were ever "trained" to the point where you could put a beginner on them, because the family ran out of money to keep paying me to come out several times a week to work with them. 

Untrained horses really need to be handled and worked by an experienced trainer every day if possible, _at least_ 3-4 times a week if you want to see any results. 5-6 days a week is better. But if you aren't the experienced trainer, hiring someone else to do that gets expensive, fast. This is why we recommend that inexperienced people do not work with inexperienced horses... the only way that it makes financial sense to train an unhandled horse, is if you are the trainer and you don't have to pay someone else to do it. No offense, but you stated yourself that you do not have the experience to train this horse.

If you want this horse to be a pet and pasture ornament, then go for it, but realize that you are taking a big risk, one of your daughters could get kicked or injured VERY easily. This horse is not used to being around people and it will spook easily. Ask yourself, seriously, if it is worth the risk. 

If you want to be able to ride this horse and really work with it, PLEASE consider buying an older, more experienced horse. You will end up paying more than $1000 in training fees alone just to get this horse ridable (probably a lot more). For $1000, you could get a well trained, gentle, kid-safe, healthy horse with the way the market is right now. Don't let the initial "free" price tag sway you, because let me assure you, this horse will NOT be free in the end.

We are not trying to rain on your parade, just trying to save you a huge expense and potential heartbreak, because we have all seen this scenario played out time and time again, and it always ends badly.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with the above....it's really true. Horses are big and therefore can be very dangerous. And while intelligent, their instinct often takes over and causes them to flee, so there is always an unpredictable nature - even with safe, older, trained horses. And moreso for those that are not trained and trusting of their owners.

I was grooming with my daughters last week and it was windy so we were using a shedding blade outside to help keep the hair out of the barn. My horses are all trained and as "kid-safe" as horses can be. My boarder was overseeding a portion of the pasture and the empty seed bag blew away (about 5 feet). All three horses saw it, spun and galloped away from us -- think 3000+ lbs at high speed. Thankfully no one got hurt, but even regularly handled, safe horses can be extremely dangerous.

I can appreciate your wanting to give this horse a better life. If you plan to go ahead with this horse, get a good trainer involved now. It might end up to be better/cheaper/safer and more satisfying for a trainer to rehome this project horse with someone else and help you find a different one for yourself and your kids.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You sound like a nice guy with good intentions that is about to get you and your children hurt, physically and financially.

I hope you have a way of making income while you are laid up from the injury's you can incur from interacting with this beast.

You wait till that thing gets sick on you and the girls are screaming, but daddy we have to save it, and it is a worthless nag.

I wish you the best, and hope you really think this through, and or have some one experienced that you can rely on to help you-seriously.

I didnt mean this to be rude or condescending, Ive been there done that, got the broken heart and the injurys to show for it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Let's try and keep this conversation helpful and respectful. While we may not agree with some of the discussion, being rude or condescending is not going to change anybody's mind.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

I have to concur with what others are saying. I've seen it happen, it's both sad & frustrating to watch but then we humans tend to be hard headed. Heck, I even had it happen to me - my family was completely horse illiterate with a horse crazy girl. First pony we lucked out on, she was old and short so it minimized the damage. Second pony was a terrible mistake - granted I survived but have scars to show & often cried so hard it made me sick, I was in love with her but had pretty much zero control under saddle & she was somewhat broke though not nearly to my level. Trust me on this one - an older, trustworthy mount that you can feel safe with and enjoy now is worth it's weight in gold. The tears shed now over not getting the horse they've already fallen in love with will be uncomparable to the tears shed later if they further fall in love with the horse only to have it hurt them. Take it from someone who as a young girl had her heart broken by her best equine friend - I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Do like the books say - take lessons first then take along an experienced friend or trainer when you do buy & don't let your emotions make decisions...


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

wr said:


> Let's try and keep this conversation helpful and respectful. While we may not agree with some of the discussion, being rude or condescending is not going to change anybody's mind.


We're not being rude or condescending, we're being horrified.

Oldcountryboy, unlike the other posters, I don't own a horse.

I have, however, worked three days a week for the last eight months with a horse trainer, training _myself_ to be a good horse owner before I ever get one, and let me tell you, if you're keeping a horse right, it's a part time job!

I trade labor -- I shovel stalls, do minor repairs (because I know how), clean tack (once I learned how), feed the horses (once I learned how), and have worked my way up to routine handling of fully trained horses he uses to teach new riders.

Oldcountryboy, you have no idea what that horse needs to learn, and no idea what that horse needs to unlearn. You don't know what bad feet look like, what bad teeth look like, you probably have a good idea of what to feed it (but you don't seem to know if it's a he or a she,) and a good idea what kind of shelter it needs.

But have you factored in things like worming, food, shots, testing, all the equipment and supplies you'll need to be able to keep and ride that horse?

First, let's start with the expenses that will exist no matter what horse you get.

To ride, you'll need a saddle and tack. Yes, you _could_ go bareback -- but give that none of your family has any experience at all, I think this would more closely resemble attempted suicide than horseback riding. With luck, you cousin could set you up with some decent quality, used tack -- but don't expect to pay less than $200, if you are _very _lucky and he is a _very _good friend.

Monthly, plan on spending _at least_ $100 a month for feed, and that is the absolute lowest you should plan on. Budget $100 a month for medical care; you won't spend that much, but averaged out over a year, that'll be close. If you're lucky, it'll be less, but given that we haven't picked a horse yet, that's start. The money budgeted for medical will also cover routine things like worming and teeth and hoof care.

Now, let's look at the horse side of things -- the initial investment, so to speak.

With the horse you are planning on getting, your initial investment in this "free" horse will be $1500+ for training, $500+ for a vet check (even that young, this horse could have health issues,) $100-$350 for a farrier and to have its teeth checked and floated, if necessary (price depends on your area, it varies greatly throughout ConUS,) more if now is a good time to put shoes on it (it might need some time before it can take shoes, depending on those feet,) and that's just a low-ball, basic estimate.

So, to start, the _very least_ you can expect to pay is $2100 - $2350 for your _free_ horse.

Just as an aside, I have a free cat like that -- I hadn't even had him a week when he got really sick and it ended up costing over $350 to get him well again. (More than worth it, though. _More than_ worth it.)

Will this free horse be worth that $2K? Maybe. Certainly others here have gotten an abandoned, abused, or neglected animal that turned out to be their fuzzy little (and not so little) soul mate.

But with this horse, your stated intentions is to get it for a purpose -- that of riding. If it turns out that there's something wrong with it, can you afford to feed it for the rest of its life? Your call.

If you get it and there turns out to be something really wrong with it, can you afford to have it put down and the body disposed of? Depending on your location, that can get really expensive, really quick. And will your children be able to handle that? Okay, okay, so with a young horse, that's not very likely, but still, this horse is a complete unknown; it wouldn't be the first time it happened.

So, once you've answered all those questions, then ask yourself one more -- you said your cousin trains horses. Do you think that, with the $2100 - $2350 and a few months to look, your cousin could find you a good, reliable, healthy beginners' mount and a decent set of tack for the $200 I already mentioned? (But it might cost more to get the kind you need.)

But if you can't afford the immediate outlay of $2k+ and are looking at this horse because it's "free" . . . and this is only the financial side of what people are saying. The training side will take a lot more time to explain.

ETA: You said they've had it 5 to 7 years . . . so this could be a ten or twelve year old, or a twenty of twenty-two year old, or older, or in between -- and it's had basically _nothing_ done with it in the last five to seven years. You _can_ teach an old dogs new tricks, and you can teach an old horse new tricks, as well, but some bad habits are just about impossible to un-teach. Yeah, its nice enough when you're on the other side of a fence, with treats, but I met a horse like that, once, too -- and he tried to kill anything smaller than himself that got into the corral with him, including younger horses. Again, not likely, but certainly possible.

_If_ you were an experienced horseman looking for his first horse to train himself, I'd say, _go for it_. But you're not (neither am I, truth be told.) I do, however, know enough to know that it would be entirely irresponsible of me to allow my children to "feed and groom the horse for a long while before I get it trained." "If it doesn't work out . . ." You don't seem to realize that "not working out" could mean lots of pain and bruising, possibly a hospital visit, maybe major injuries . . . If you were only talking about yourself, Oldcountryboy, my thought would be, _well, it's your funeral._ But it's not just you, it's also your daughters. If you get a bad bite and need stitches, well, it happens; now imagine that horse biting your daughter because she startled it accidentally. Yeah, that's why we are giving such strong advice against this.



wr said:


> Let's try and keep this conversation helpful and respectful. While we may not agree with some of the discussion, being rude or condescending is not going to change anybody's mind.


If bears repeating, WR: We're not rude or condescending, we're horrified.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Narshalla, I deleted two comments that were nothing more than a personal attack or name calling and I will absolutely not tolerate either as both are contrary to HT standard be nice policy. 

I have no problem with debate or discussion and we've discussed some pretty hot topics that I always allow to stand, as long as they remain civil.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

wr said:


> Narshalla, I deleted two comments that were nothing more than a personal attack or name calling and I will absolutely not tolerate either as both are contrary to HT standard be nice policy.
> 
> I have no problem with debate or discussion and we've discussed some pretty hot topics that I always allow to stand, as long as they remain civil.


Ah! That explains it! I never saw the two comments, or where they used to be, so I couldn't tell.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Narshalla, I figured you missed and I was just explaining my position.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well even tho some have some really harsh words, I'm taking everything said into consideration. And sorry if I called her a him. I do that a lot. 

You all are right about being able to get something more friendly, already trainned, and cost a lot less in the long run. I have a friend who does a lot of horse trading and he's had some kid trainned horses for as low as $300. He's also had some racing horses that he's sold in the thousands. That, I definitely can't afford! The last time I was on a horse used for racing I spent more time hanging onto the horses neck then I did setting in the saddle! And it was a short ride too!

Well thanks everyone for your input, I'm taking everything into consideration and have not yet purchased the horse. If I do purchase it, I might just make it my horse only. I did have lots of riding experience when I was growing up, I just didn't have enough interest in horses to keep any in my adult life. Horses or motorcycles I rode while growing up, and I have not hopped on either one in the last 25 to 30 years. So a motorcycle could probably throw me about as far too! 

But like I said, I'm taking everything said into consideration.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It's good you are taking it all in consideration. If you do get her, it might work out, but tread very carefully and please don't breed her...that would be a huge mistake.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Well even tho some have some really harsh words, I'm taking everything said into consideration.


We all just want you and your family to be safe.

If you find a kidsafe horse for $300, buy it. They are worth their weight in gold for the peace of mind they bring. An well experienced kid-safe horse will bring you and your family lots of fond memories and fun for the entire family.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have 40+ years of horse experience, hands on in all aspects of the horse industry and this morning my 19 year old been there, done that TB mare spooked into me as I was turning her out and I whacked my head hard into the gate post. I'm OK (saw stars tho and neck is killing me) but anything can happen even with a well trained horse and I've owned her for over 12 years.
> 
> Do you really want your children around a horse you can't even put your hands on?


Glad to know you're ok. And yep, my husband lost a finger to a freak accident with a deadhead horse. He wasn't even in the paddock with the horse- it happened through the fence!


----------



## scfarmchick (Mar 1, 2012)

The two most expensive horses that we have ever had were free!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> We all just want you and your family to be safe.
> 
> If you find a kidsafe horse for $300, buy it.


My first horse, thats what the guy told me it was. Kid safe, bullet proof. Cars wouldnt bother it. Ultimate trail horse. What a load of...............

It was too old and tricky to be trained or re-done by a horse trainer. 
It was a kids horse, his kid. His Kid was born on a horse. His kid had him, he knew how to deal with horses. The good, the bad and the ugly.

Turns out the one I got was an old for rent trail horse. They got rid of him cause he kept getting out of trail rides via whatever means he had too,to head back to the barn, from being uncooperative to throwing people.

I had ridden horses when I was younger. I wasnt totally unfamiliar with it.
That horse cost me more than money, if all he cost me was money that would have been one thing. Ive never been thrown so many times or injured so badly before. Im still crippled up 8 years later.

And I still love(d) the little bugger. 

The fact his name was Bucky shoulda clued me in.

I sold him to a family of 4 kids. Unlike the previous owner, I told them all the things he did, & was prone to doing. All 4 of the kids would ride him at the same time. I guess he didnt/couldnt (try to) throw that many. Actually I included him free with the other horse I sold, the good one, a mare.
They knew what they were doing with horses. I didnt, and didnt have the time and means to get to that point either.

I bought a mare from the same guy. I never really intended on keeping her. I got her in trade for a bunch of furniture I couldnt sell. 

She had too much potential and ability for me to ride. She was good/good tempered. She was way to much horse for me. Fast too. I had a few people work with her. They all tried to buy her from me cause she was so fast. I finally decided to let her go. I couldnt leave without Bucky and I couldnt ride 2 horses at once. It got to be all work taking care of them and no riding. Between my work schedule (12 hr days) and the way the wind blows out here. Usually 40 miles an hour and every day I had off.

Due to being way out of town and my work schedule, it was nearly impossible to find a trainer that could work with me on my schedule.
And due to that schedule I couldnt find riding partners either.

The daughter bought her for a barrell racing horse. 

Bucky never pitched a fit as long as he was with the mare.

So for them it worked out well. He died about a year after I sold him. He was older. I told up straight up he was. I guess it cost about a $1000 to put him down.

They owned 90 acres and buried him on the property. The kids were heart broken. The little bugger had a way of getting into peoples hearts.


I intended my words to be taken seriously. Not that what happened to me could/will happen to you, theres also an a good probability it will work out to some variation of that.

Im still crippled, likely due to that horse, 8 yrs later. I cant swear to it. I think that where the initial injury to my hip began.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> There's no way in the world I'd let my inexperienced kids near an untrained horse. If you don't know horsey language you can be badly, badly hurt.
> 
> If the horse's hooves are very long the horse could be past saving. I remember when our trainer was going around looking for our horse. Somebody offered him a free one. Now, this was before horse prices fell but he ran, not walked, away as fast as he could.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I think people started out being polite, just trying to educate you a little about the dangers. When you weren't seeming to get it and stated you were thinking about letting your girls handle the horse people started to really get worried. For the most part the people here just want you and your kids to be safe. Folks who aren't used to horses sometimes don't have an understanding of how dangerous they can be. 
No hard feelings I hope.

Haha and the quickest way to get a horse forum in a tizzy is for an inexperienced person to talk about wanting to breed a horse. Hoooo boy.

Horses are awesome and interesting. They have their own special psychology due to them being a herd and prey animal. It is fascinating to learn their "language" and to learn to think the way they do. That's what will make or break you, how much you are willing to learn and put yourself in that mindset. The better you get at it the easier time both you and whatever horse you end up with will have of things and the safer you will be.

Good luck


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> The fact his name was Bucky shoulda clued me in.


Lol this cracked me up


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

He was a beautiful little buckskin, I thought thats what he was named for! :smack:hysterical::sob:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

He was okay till I got the mare. After that it was forgot about getting any distance away from her. He wasnt what the guy said he was, bulletproof trail horse, still I got by with him okay, for the most part.

I had some interesting adventures with him. I discovered the hard way he didnt like the color black. He saw a black bag and galloped the mile home no sweat.

He saw a black truck on the dirt road I was on and reared up on me so quick he bout hit me upside the head a good one. I missed his neck by under an inch.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I've about talked myself out of getting the horse. Partly because of the warning you all have given me and yesterday evening I took my kids fishing and while there sitting on the bank talking about different things, the kids mentioned wanting to go do some camping this summer. 

Well this reminded me of why I haven't been too interested in getting anymore chickens, pigs, goats, or rabbits. I've gotten rid of everything cause I want to have more free time in the summer months to take my kids on campouts in some far off places and I really don't have anyone to feed and water any livestock I might have around while I'm gone. 

I did have a cuz who would be glad to do things like that for me, but he recently got remarried and has moved several miles away. So I guess any horse might be out of the plans for right now. 

So once again, thanks alot for all you help everyone!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

OldCountryBoy, that sounds like a plan! Not everyone likes to be tied down with livestock, and there's nothing wrong with that.
You guys would probably have more fun if you just rented horses and did a trail ride every once in a while. Your girls get their horsey fix and you all get to ride together, your trail guide will pose you all on your horses and get some pictures for you. I did plenty of that when I was a trail guide, it was fun for me and fun for everyone. There were some families that came out once a month through the summer.




Cliff said:


> Haha and the quickest way to get a horse forum in a tizzy is for an inexperienced person to talk about wanting to breed a horse. Hoooo boy.


Cliff, the reason that is is because it is so easy to ruin a young horse, and horses are big and beautiful.
If people breed a litter of dogs and then don't know what to do with the puppies, those pups mostly end up at a shelter and put down, which is sad. 

But when people have a foal and don't know what to do with it, that foal grows up dangerous. Horses are big and can hurt people without half trying, let one grow up disrespectful and they _do_ try to hurt you. Let them grow a little more without having sense knocked into them (and at that point, it needs _knocked_ in) and they get mean.
But because it is so big and beautiful, someone thinks it's worth something and someone else decides to take a chance on it and a lot of people can get hurt or even killed before the horse either gets it's spirit broken through hard treatment or someone gets hurt bad enough or even killed and the horse gets put down. It's just a nasty, heartbreaking situation all around, and one best avoided.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh I understand the rationale totally  just telling the op the facts lol.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Country, since you and the kids obviously love horse why don't you take lessons? I can't tell you how much fun it was to take lessons with my daughter. If you ever do find yourself in a position to add a horse to your place you'll be in a much better position to do so. 

Are your kids in 4H? There are several horse projects you can do without having a horse.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank YOU, OldCountryBoy. 
For really thinking this through and not jumping the gun on getting a horse. 
If you do decide to take lessons, I highly recommend a stable that requires you to actually care for the horse (brushing, hoof picking, tacking, etc.- as skills progress, of course!) rather than one where y'all show up and the horse is ready to go and you hand it back off to someone when you're done. It's a great way: A. to feed a horsey habit B. for your girls to learn about safe behavior around horses C. for all y'all to learn about the work and care that goes into having a horse...and to be able to make an informed decision about buying one in the future.
Have fun camping and fishing this summer


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

By getting involved with a stable, you will be alerted to any potential horses they are going to sell. A nice BTDT school horse could be the answer for you all!


----------

